# Article: Hit the Hills with Glenn



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?416-Hit-the-Hills-with-Glenn

Tapatalk users please click here

If you get a link to a Gaggia post please try from the web or refresh your Tapatalk


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well done Glenn for what sounds like a monster ride for this important cause. Both I and various friends have lost loved ones to this, so I'm backing you. May the wind follow you round!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

A worthwhile cause Glenn. My partner's father had this disease, thankfully cured now, and gives support to those diagnosed with it to help them cope.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

What bike are you attempting this feat on Glenn?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Fevmeister said:


> What bike are you attempting this feat on Glenn?


Currently training on my Giant Defy - but am eyeing up a lighter bike with upgraded components (and disc brakes).

May purchase a new one in the spring.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to the following members who have already supported me;

AndyH83

Hotmetal

The Systemic Kid

I've just given the bike a once over before a turbo trainer session tomorrow.

Easing myself back into a training plan for the winter months.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Currently training on my Giant Defy - but am eyeing up a lighter bike with upgraded components *(**and disc brakes)**.*.....


wimp

you need this on the hills - however coming down them is somewhat a gamble with blocks on chrome rims....









.

1985 Peugeot PG10 Loire - restored by me 2 years ago

had to import the classic 'flint-catchers' from the USA


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Currently training on my Giant Defy - but am eyeing up a lighter bike with upgraded components (and disc brakes).
> 
> May purchase a new one in the spring.


Well if you need a hand finding a new one or have some questions to ask then just send me a pm- happy to help


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice bike @yardbent

@Fevmeister Currently have my eye on a Lapierre Sensium 700 Disc - just need to save up now


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There was a thread on my motorbike forum started by a member who's just had the diagnosis. I reposted the just giving link. I'd like to hope a few yamaha riders will also chip in.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you. It's a great cause and the progress being made by the researchers seems promising.


----------



## Django Taylor (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Glenn, what an amazing thing to be doing and such a great cause. I have recently got into cycling and just interested in what your training programme looks like? I have been thinking about doing a ride for charity


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for the support and sponsorship Django.

I'm not at 35% of my goal and have a turbo session to look forward to this afternoon.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you to yardbent for your donation to this great cause.

Thank you to the following members who have already supported me;

AndyH83

Hotmetal

The Systemic Kid

Django Taylor

yardbent


----------

